# Very Trick Phone / PDA / GPS Mount



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Just installed a Bracketron mount for my Smartphone. The pressed-steel, powder coated bracket is made specifically for the GTO Very solid- it bolts to the climate control bracket. This means that most of the trim has to come out to install it, but it's really not a big deal. Took me about 45 minutes, and I was being extra careful.

I'm ready for the Bluetooth integration now...Bluetooth GPS will follow.


----------



## diverdan (Apr 27, 2005)

Does the maker of that bracket make one for other things (satellite radio, GPS, etc)?


----------



## sboylan (Nov 14, 2004)

*Jenny Remake...*

Tommy Tutone...

4145710454 Jenny


----------



## toolman (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice Phone, what model is it and who is your provider. I am getting ready to do the HCB-30 bluetooth for my Motorola mpx220 smartphone. Who had the link for the buttons?


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

toolman said:


> Nice Phone, what model is it and who is your provider. I am getting ready to do the HCB-30 bluetooth for my Motorola mpx220 smartphone. Who had the link for the buttons?


The phone is a Verizon / Motorola XV6600. It rocks.

Buttons can be had from Hunter Holden in Oz....do a forum search for Sean Beatty's contact info at Hunter.



diverdan said:


> Does the maker of that bracket make one for other things (satellite radio, GPS, etc)?


They have different adapters for the same basic mount.

http://www.bracketron.com/xmain/index.php

I got mine from GB Direct

http://www.gbxdirect.com/store/index.php

Don't buy their radio removal tools...they sent the wrong ones- twice. I had to mod the two sets to pull my radio.


----------



## NoBMWforME (Apr 12, 2005)

Simply outstanding! Do you like where the bracket places the phone? Probably makes it a lot easier to use.... Looks like a first class install. Good job.


----------

